# Screamah



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Dont mean to blow you guys up with my lures but seeing as how i produce these locally i feel excited to keep you guys in the loop with what I've been up to. Ive attached some pictures of my most recent orders. Capt. Wendell Ko one of my sponsored boats in Hawaii was able to put some of these out for his first test run with them. He ended a solo fishing half day with 2 Mahi, 3 ShortBill Marlin and 1 large Blue Marlin. All fish caught with no bait or birds in the area. The ice blue lure you can see below took on a mani and 2 shortbill marlin. I can guarantee that these lures will out fish any islander you can put out. And if anyone wants to take me out sometime to prove that ill through in a free lure along with chipping in with ice/beer. Mahalo everyone and Tight Lines!

Nick Hudson
[email protected]
808-six81-two999
@Screamahlures


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Good looking lures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on, let's go next weather window.


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

floater1 said:


> Good looking lures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! They have had a lot of success in hawaii so far so i bet they would be great out here also. Just finished a wahoo lure too ended up 11.5 oz


----------



## HawaiiSkinDiver (Mar 22, 2015)

Bill Me said:


> Come on, let's go next weather window.


Cant wait man! Send me a text or call so we can get each others contact info. 808-six81-299nine


----------

